

Node.js - ANSIdom to share HTML templates between the browser and the terminal - coenhyde
http://ohh.io/ANSIdom

======
Cieplak
This is really awesome. I don't understand how it works yet.

~~~
Cieplak
My understanding is that the server sends either ANSI codes or HTML depending
on the user agent.

